# The Apprentice



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

‎The Apprentice returns tonight @ 9pm on BBC One​


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

it only seems 5 minutes ago since the last one. From looking at the trailers they look as egotistical as ever!! Looking forward to them falling flat on their faces!!! 

But saying that, I would recommend everyone to record it and participate in the wonderful FF quiz tonight!!

Sue


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Can't wait, but have a problem, i'm away on a course and am sharing a flat with another girl who talks constantly through every TV programme    and tbh I'm not much better    I've asked her to go and have a bath a 9pm so I can watch in peace!!!   


Shelley xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive not read anything about it all yet !!!

Mish    Lovely to see you stop by! 
I hope your friend has a long soak in the bath for you to watch in peace!



> But saying that, I would recommend everyone to record it and participate in the wonderful FF quiz tonight!!


Good Idea 
Sorry Sue DH & I watch together then it will be bedtime here as we need an early night and can not do both


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

God I can't wait! How sad am I .....


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Your not sad at all Slinky 'cause if your are we are!!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

DizziSquirrel said:


> Mish    Lovely to see you stop by!
> I hope your friend has a long soak in the bath for you to watch in peace!


Thanks Dizzi  . Unfortunately friend had a bath early at 8 and has just got out  will just have to give her death stares if she talks  

Shelley x


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

I must be the saddest as I've also signed up for ******** and ******* updates.    Looking forward to it...


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Been looking forward to it all day. First adult programme I will of watched for just over 2 months


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

The team leader of the boys has to go! What a knobhead!!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

He was rubbish!


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank God! Now watching You're Fired! I love it!!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Is it on tomorrow? Thought I heard the lady say its on again tomorrow at 9? Is it a repeat?


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

No, another one tomorrow. Sad he's gone now I've watched Your Fired, he was quite amusing.


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks slinky. They really took the micky out of him!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

How do you spell vegatable! & is that an orange 


DH Liked him !! thought he was calculated ! I thought he was a noob! we had a 50p bet  & I won it 

Loving the show already - roll on tonight


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

not sure I like the negativity/nastyness of people posting on **


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

probably not that bad, but I am funny about stuff like that


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Loved it, looking forward to tonight  I liked the guy in the You're Fired, shame he didn't come across like that in the main show, but i suppose clever editing and maybe nerves could be to be blame

Shelley x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I agree Shelley, he came across a lot better in You´re Fired - think the occasion just got to him in the boardroom.

Got visitors tonight, they are arriving in a few minutes, hopefully we can get rid of them before it starts!!

Sue


----------

